# brute 750 snorkel and jetting



## brute750 (Apr 27, 2009)

hello to all, i have a dumb question. i recently snorkeld my brute 750 using the pics on the home page along with the directions. and thatnk you... very helpful. But now it's not running right. it kind of back fires as i'm reving up and does'nt respond as before. i've heard of using a reducer. i used 2" pipe as stated in the "how to". what size reducer should i try ? thatnk you


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i assume your brute is a pre-2008 model?
Have you removed the screen under the filter? if so, put it back.
To see if you need a reducer, try partially covering the snork with your hand and see if it runs better.


----------



## brute750 (Apr 27, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i assume your brute is a pre-2008 model?
> Have you removed the screen under the filter? if so, put it back.
> To see if you need a reducer, try partially covering the snork with your hand and see if it runs better.


 thanks for the quick response, i have a 2007. i have a k&n filter. not sure about that screen? i know that by simply putting my hand in front of snorkel for a second it shuts off. the bikes got dynotek cdi box, hmf pipe , jet kit, 30" mudlites and clutch kit. do you think i need to re - jet ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rejetting is the proper solution. a reducer is a band-aid.
Theres a screen under the air filter. If it were put back in it would run a tad bit richer


----------



## brute750 (Apr 27, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> rejetting is the proper solution. a reducer is a band-aid.
> Theres a screen under the air filter. If it were put back in it would run a tad bit richer


 thank you. i now know the screen ur referring to. yes it is on there. what size reducer should i use? or should i go ahead and have it rejetted? the bike is now jetted for what the hmf pipe calls for. i think it has 155's or something like that. what would you recomend? and again. thank you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Put new plugs in it.....ride it for about 10 minutes like you normally would...pull the plugs back out and tell me what color they are. Explain a little more in detail of what its doing. Is it falling on its face when you hit the throttle???? Is it popping and cracking alot??? what is doing at 1/4....1/2...and WOT????


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My buddy has an 05 Brute snorked HMF and a few other goodies and he said he had to rejet his again after the snorkels 155 in back and a 150 in front...Hope this helps


----------

